
My Childhood Home: A paean to the strange suburbs of Baltimore - prismatic
http://laphamsquarterly.org/home/my-childhood-home
======
linkmotif
Beautiful piece. Cheers to all the parents out there who send their kids into
life with love.

------
dangerbird2
From everything I've heard from Waters himself and from other folks who grew
up around Lutherville Md, his parents were some of the most wonderful people
out there. Despite coming from a traditional middle-class Catholic family,
they really went all out to support John's passions. I remember hearing an NPR
interview with John Waters where he noted his parents were in fact the main
contributor towards funding Pink Flamingos.

